# Lebanon, Tennessee - Zeus 9 yo Male in shelter



## gsdjoann (Dec 13, 2004)

CONTACT: [email protected] if interested in adopting or pulling to safety

PLEASE SHARE!! URGENT! Zeus is a 9 yr old sweetheart of a boy located in Lebanon, TN. This is how the clinic describes him "He is a wonderful dog, obedient, sweet natured, he is great around dogs and cats and shows no aggression towards either. He has been loose around other dogs with the second dog on leash. He has been walked with other dogs and been loose with other dogs and not given any issues. He has smelled cats through cages and shown no interest at all. Comes when called, has basic commands firmly in place." He was boarding at a local animal clinic there and was abandoned 8 months ago. The clinic still has him and is now in a position to find him a permanent home to live his golden years. This handsome love is having some issues with stiffness, due to being kenneled so long. Proper care and a good home will make all the difference! ~Jean

Zeus
9yr old male 
To be neutered at time of adoption

CONTACT: [email protected] if interested in adopting


----------

